# New :)



## makeupmadb (Apr 14, 2008)

Hi everyone! I decided to join after hearing alot about this forum on Youtube. 

My name's Brady and I'm in the UK. I'm a new-found MAC addict LOL. I know this sounds crazy, but MAC cosmetics is my homepage.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




I went to a MAC store a couple of weeks ago after saving together birthday money, so now I'm saving again for another trip!


----------



## makeupNdesign (Apr 14, 2008)

Glad to have you!


----------



## Lipglass*Lover* (Apr 14, 2008)




----------



## browneyedbaby (Apr 14, 2008)




----------



## makeupmadb (Apr 14, 2008)

Thanks for all the welcome notes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Looking forward to getting to know you all.


----------



## glam8babe (Apr 15, 2008)

welcome


----------



## Juneplum (Apr 15, 2008)




----------



## AndyLuvsMAC (Apr 15, 2008)

welcome!!!


----------



## Brittni (Apr 15, 2008)

Welcome to the dark side lol


----------



## kimmy (Apr 18, 2008)

welcome to specktra, brady!


----------



## MAC_Whore (Apr 19, 2008)

Welcome, Brady. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I love that MAC is your homepage.


----------

